# Blood Angels/Space Wolves Finecast Rumours



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

From Nafka



Faeit 212 said:


> The Blood Angels are soon to receive a digital version of their 5th edition codex, and a Space Wolves are rumored to be a full 6th edition codex release here in 2014. So this rumor specificially talks about a dual model release of both Blood Angels and Space Wolves.
> 
> 
> There has been no Finecast releases for quite some time, so if this is going to happen, it would mean the rumors of Finecast being phased out were incorrect. However with a digital release, its quite possible that we could see a limited release of characters and updates. Not to mention that they could be tied to another unknown release.
> ...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

relic battle tank? what would that be?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If true that would be nice. Ragnar and Ulric will have had the same model for 20 years by then. Still can't understand why they didn't get new models with the last codex.

I think the Relic Tank might be a souped up LR executioner. It would be awesome to see them back as an option.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> relic battle tank? what would that be?


 V



Khorne's Fist said:


> I think the Relic Tank might be a souped up LR executioner. It would be awesome to see them back as an option.


My thought's exactly. It'd be some sort of "not a LR Executioner" no idea why they were removed from the dex? It's just a pred with one extra HB really.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

No idea why Logan needs a needs a new Sculpt - he looks pretty good as is.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Some new models will be awesome, especially if there is a new Grimnar model I'm not a fan of the current one.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Some new models will be awesome, especially if there is a new Grimnar model I'm not a fan of the current one.


I agree... The current Logan seems too squashed/ short to me.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> New character sculpts would be bomb. I agree wi folks, the executioner should never have been removed, but if it had stayed, other marine player would likely have started whineing aboot "why we dont get one too".


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Testing something.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> Testing something.


>>Testing what Jez? Or am I just slow??:crazy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Plastic blood angel assault squad ???? They already have two chapter specific plastic kits with jump packs so im gonna call shenanigans, this sounds like someone went through the codex and thought what stuff needs new models but wouldnt warrant a new codex,without knowing what's in the model boxes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Plastic blood angel assault squad ???? They already have two chapter specific plastic kits with jump packs so im gonna call shenanigans, this sounds like someone went through the codex and thought what stuff needs new models but wouldnt warrant a new codex,without knowing what's in the model boxes.


Agreed, you can make perfectly awesome BA minis from the SG and DC kits mixed with the vanilla kits. A bit of wish listing there. New sculpts for Mephiston, Ragnar and Ulric would be good. I do like the current Logan mini but he doesn't size up well these days I don't think.


----------

